# Pulse BF Set up stolen from a Grade One Party!



## Rude Rudi (4/12/17)

So, I picked up a new Pulse squank box from the fine chaps at Vape King @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff on Thursday last week. I fitted it with a Pulse 24 RDA and a new set of coils by @smilelykumeenit and rocked it the whole weekend - or part thereof anyway...

We hosted a grade one Birthday party yesterday and guess what? It got stolen!!! Yes, my squank kit got stolen form a grade one birthday party, at my house!!!

Either some 7 year old is showing off vape ticks behind the sheds today or some f*&@tard parent is showing his buddies his/her new vape set-up...

I really enjoyed the Pulse, but alas, I have been denied the pleasure by some arse!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst (4/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I picked up a new Pulse squank box from the fine chaps at Vape King @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff on Thursday last week. I fitted it with a Pulse 24 RDA and a new set of coils by @smilelykumeenit and rocked it the whole weekend - or part thereof anyway...
> 
> We hosted a grade one Birthday party yesterday and guess what? It got stolen!!! Yes, my squank kit got stolen form a grade one birthday party, at my house!!!
> 
> ...



Eish man that sucks serious beans. Wow i hope you can find the culprit and resolve the issue. Maybe post a photo of it here and let us help you look on the other social media platforms to maybe see if we can find it.


----------



## TheV (4/12/17)

Sorry to hear @Rude Rudi. That is really uncool. Have you informed the parents, perhaps they can locate the "accidentally" misplaced squonk? (being optimistic here)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (4/12/17)

WOW that is absolutely disgusting...I hope they are blessed with a thousand dry hits. 

Sorry for your loss bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/12/17)

We sent the parents a group message - but no joy...
What makes it worse is that my missus is the class teacher!


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> We sent the parents a group message - but no joy...
> What makes it worse is that my missus is the class teacher!



Today's lesson... Ohm's Law!! Or one of the kids might just get hurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

Could be serious. One of the kids probably took it thinking it's a cool toy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/12/17)

That really sucks man.

I hope it somehow turns up as a bad joke or somebody who realises that what they did is simply wrong.
My sympathies man.


----------



## Spyro (4/12/17)

For what it's worth I left my mod on the table in front of me yesterday at a family braai and my nephew (5) tried a couple times to take it off of the table.
Maybe check the bushes or garden? But we also had an incident where a close group of friends went away for the weekend and one of us left with the cash in his wallet missing, so it does happen. This is a really K*K situation, goodluck!

Tell your wife to send all the kids home with a fake coupon for free vape juice at your vape store. If someone did take it, they'll think you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex (4/12/17)

Probably won't help you, but check any jacket/pants pockets.

I once lost my Reo for 2 days which turned up .. you guessed it a jacket pocket in my cupboard. I was convinced I had left it on the counter of one or two shops.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/12/17)

Alex said:


> Probably won't help you, but check any jacket/pants pockets.
> 
> I once lost my Reo for 2 days which turned up .. you guessed it a jacket pocket in my cupboard. I was convinced I had left it on the counter of one or two shops.



Thanks Alex, I checked everything multiple times...but you never know!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

A suspect emerges.

Seriously, sorry to hear, Rudi. The unwritten rule of vaping is that you don't touch another oke's gear. There is a code at stake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (4/12/17)

Sorry to hear of your loss, maybe send another SMS to all saying that it will/may explode due to the build in it. It might scare whoever took it into not enjoying it, or getting rid of it. Won't make up for your loss, but they won't be able to use/enjoy it either. 

May the fleas of a 1000 camels infest their nether regions, and may their fingernails turn into fish hooks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

This is how someone helped me to find my "lost" car keys.

Think calmly and backtrack. Where were you when you had your last vape? And then where did you go / what did do? And after that ...


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/12/17)

Did all that...I know exactly where I put it...I chatted to some peeps, back to the table to get it and ‘poof’, it disappeared...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Sorry to hear @Rude Rudi 
Upsetting if it was a young kid taking it
Hope you discover what happened


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/17)

Sad thing is more than likely if a kid did take it and parents only found out once home they would more than likely be to embarrassed to say it was their child.

But there is always hope @Rude Rudi unless a parent took it , then its a write off.

Got my fingers crossed for you bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I picked up a new Pulse squank box from the fine chaps at Vape King @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff on Thursday last week. I fitted it with a Pulse 24 RDA and a new set of coils by @smilelykumeenit and rocked it the whole weekend - or part thereof anyway...
> 
> We hosted a grade one Birthday party yesterday and guess what? It got stolen!!! Yes, my squank kit got stolen form a grade one birthday party, at my house!!!
> 
> ...


Just hang at the school at recess and it should be easy spotting the youngin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

